# Husqvarna ST 224



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I got this Husqvarna 24-in snowblower for my summer house. It was on sale for $699 at Lowes, so it was just a bit more money than the Troy-Bilt 2410 that I was originally intending to buy (I already have a Troy-Bilt 2410 that I use for my primary residence). 

Anyway . . . I like the feature richness of the machine: quick adjustment of the chute, metal chute (instead of plastic), lights, etc. The heated handles are more gimmick than a benefit. You will still need good gloves as you would with any other machine. The machine is HEAVY and seems to be a bit bigger (Longer) than other 24" machines, so keep that in mind if you need to get into tight spaces, as it is less agile for turning and maneuvering. 

Throwing distance is good for dry snow. I also used it on some heavy wet snow and the throwing distance is adequate, but not impressive by any means. I think the gearing of the wheel drive is too fast for the speed of the impeller, as it seemed that I could only go in first gear through 8" of snow, otherwise the engine would start to get over loaded. The higher speed gears (4th, 5th, 6th) seem only good for moving the machine and not actually snowblowing. The reverse gear is pretty useless, unless you are in a situation where it is not feasible to pull the machine backwards. 

The throttle control seems to be only 'Full Throttle' or 'Idle', and not really adjustable in between, unlike other yard equipment that I have . . . I guess that is not a big issue as rarely would you use a snowblower at the mid-ranges of throttle. 

The handle bars have adjustable height, which is a great feature, as I found the machine easier to manage with the handle bar lowered a couple of notches. A tall person may want the handles bars at a higher position. 

In summary, if you are looking for a sturdy machine with some nice features, this could be it. It reminds me a lot of an Ariens brand, but at a lower price. If light weight and agility are important, then this machine may not be the one for you.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the review ted, all reviews are helpful to those looking to purchase


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Great review Ted. I guess a major factor would be whether there is a repair facility with parts in your area.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

jermar said:


> Great review Ted. I guess a major factor would be whether there is a repair facility with parts in your area.


True, but for me, I really don't worry about warranty, unless it is something major. For anything minor that goes wrong, it is probably easier for me to fix it myself than to have it serviced under warranty.

I'm not sure if this machine will get any more use this year, as winter 'seems' to be winding down in the New England area (but you never know). I suppose I should run the machine some more, just to get it through the break-in cycle and change the oil, etc.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I went with the ST224P which had to be special ordered (no discount for non-stock items) for $899. This was in spite of fact that the ST227P was on sale for $849. My reasoning for the smaller unit was to appease my wife's apprehension with what she perceived as a large unmanageable machine. Due to a serious spinal injury, I have been placed on a strict physical activity ban by my doctors. Hence, my current blower a 2005 Ariens 32" ST1332DLE which was way too large and heavy for my wife. 

So I sold my faithful Ariens and went shopping for a woman friendly 2 stage blower. She liked the smaller appearance of the ST224 vs. the ST227P. So I opted for the ST224P for the power steering option. My wife is a petite woman of below average strength. So power steering was a must. In the end it will cost me $8 out of pocket for the new blower ($500 from Ariens resale + $250 store gift card + $100 rebate + 10% off coupon). Although the 6.5HP ST224P is no 13HP Ariens... it was what the wife needed. And it came just in time for the previous snow storm.


----------



## Yerbal (Feb 17, 2019)

*Solution*

Hallelujah….solution…..I (now) love my ST224. It is so easy even a caveman can do it (channeling my inner Geico commercial).
The problem is in how the Cable Rotator was installed into the Chute Deflector. follow link below for schematics. 
1.	Remove nut which attaches the Cable rotator to the Chute Deflector. For reference, it also holds the cable support (not shown)
2.	Without disconnecting or disassembling cabling, turn the entire assembly over. 
3.	Locate the square, plastic cable attachment part and note the position of the tabs which hold it into the metal piece. 
4.	Carefully squeeze tabs to release the cable attachment from its mount. I had to use sliding/channel-lock pliers
5.	Rotate cable attachment 90 degrees to the right (1/4 turn counter-clockwise) and reinsert into mount.
That is it….reassemble and enjoy
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/st22496193009602/3199/1507200.html


----------

